# Dylan since the big move (lots)



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan is back! (After Mummy finally got rounf to unpacking everything she needed to upload more photos!

20th May - present

Exploring his new home









Dylan on back of new sofa








Close up









Testing the new bed









Liking the cold floor in hot weather

























Overseeing his domain

















Birdwatching!
back








front









Resting after the excitement

















Enjoy!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG he is so CUUUTE!!!! With that heavy snout and mane, he looks just like a little lion  It looks like he is happy enough with the move, especially since 'his' bed is assembled and made up!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Dylan is a truly magnificent looking cat  And he looks like he has settled into the new place with no trouble at all. What a stunner!


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, he's a stunner. His mane is so long, he really does look like a lion


----------



## DylansDaddy (Jan 5, 2005)

naughty boy off my bookcase


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Spoilsport!!


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow. That is a beautiful cat. And those are excellent pics. Stunning.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Man! Look at that TAIL! He sure is growing. What a handsome boy -- good to see him again!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

This picture reminds me of a wild cat/lion. LOL


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He is so beautiful!  Look at that long tail! 8O :lol:


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

I too am a fan of the mane lol...And the ear tufts...


Nice sunset too...


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

:lol: The view from this new place is amazing - I can see all over the whole of Edinburgh!

I will have to get pictures and post them....


----------



## cibo (Jul 31, 2005)

Such a handsome fellow!


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

What a handsome boy! I love the mane on him.


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

He is such a handsome boy! I love him on the RED! He looks royal!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

aww he's just beautiful.

awesome view in the pictures of him on the couch...im guessing somewhere in europe? england or scotland? ahh I miss it  nothing like it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Dylan is such a looker. I'm shocked at how long his tail is 8O


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice pictures! Did it take long for him to adapt to the new place? Doesn't look like it - he looks quite a home.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

The only problem we had was keeping him off the kitchen side board. 

He had never ventured up there in the old place but the place we have moved to has a lot more wildlife outside. 

When we first brought him in we confined him to kitchen whilst we scooted round and cat proofed everything... By that point he'd found a great vantage point on the sideboard by the window!

We had to shut him in there whilst painting the hallway too - came in to discover him curled up asleep next to the hob as blod as brass the lil so-and-so 8O 

As long as he can roam he is fine though :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I love Dylan's neck fur! He's so freaking cute!!!!


----------

